# Beste Art für eine Schrittkette



## Bensen83 (9 November 2009)

Hallo Leute, was haltet ihr denn so für die beste Art eine Schrittkette zu erstellen? in AWL mit SPL  oder mit S7 Graph, oder in SCL ? Brauchemal paar Anregungen, denn bei mir auf der Arbeit sollen wir es in AWL mit SPL machen, aber denke da ibts komfortablere Lösungen, oder? Brauche mal paar Argumente für andere Lösungswege, danke.


----------



## vierlagig (9 November 2009)

wenn Graph vorhanden, dann Graph, denn das ist das eigentliche einsatzgebiet!


----------



## Mobi (9 November 2009)

@4L
So bist du mir wieder sympathisch. Das ist ja echt hammer was im Stammtisch abläuft. Aber Naja, so ist es halt wenn viele unterschiedliche Charaktere auf einem Haufen sind.


Nun zum Thema:
Hier verwende SCL, stehe mehr auf textorientiert , aber Graph einfacher wenn man das programmieren erst erlernt.


----------



## vierlagig (9 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> aber Graph einfacher wenn man das programmieren erst erlernt.



das hat nix mit einfacher oder schwerer zu tun, eine schrittkette in scl ist ebenso schwierig wie in K*U*P oder AWL ... graph ist halt schlichtweg dafür gemacht wurden schrittketten zu programmieren, was sich in der einfachen handbarkeit von transitionsbedingungen z.b. niederschlägt

und OT: was muß ich tun, damit ich dir nicht mehr gefalle? sags mir, ich werd mich bemühen!


----------



## Bernard (9 November 2009)

EinTool das bisher nicht angesprochen wurde ist HI-Graph.in HI-Graph ist die graphische Freiheit wesentlich höher als in S7-Graph.Allerdings muß man in den Schritten und Transitionen AWL programmieren.Leider gehört HI-Graph
nicht zu S7_Prof. und muß als Tool dazugekauft werden.

Viele Grüße Bernard


----------



## Blockmove (9 November 2009)

Higraph ist sicherlich nicht uninteressant, aber in der "freien Wildbahn" sehr selten anzutreffen.
Grundsätzlich verwenden wir Graph für Schrittketten. Und dies seit S5-Zeiten. Ein Riesenvorteil ist die Diagnose und Fehlersuche. Seit Einsatz vo9n Graph haben sich die Stillstandszeiten unser Anlagen deutlich verringert. Die Instandhalter finden damit deutlich schneller Fehler.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## o_prang (9 November 2009)

Einige Dinge darf mal allerdings bei Graph-Anwendungen nicht vernachlässigen: Die Kosten für das Zusatztool und den nicht erheblichen Speicherbedarf der Graph-Anwendungen in der CPU. d.h. eventuell muss eine höhere und damit teurere CPU für die Anlage genommen werden.

Ich programmiere immer mit KOP. Habe einen FB der als Kopf der Schrittkette dient, und die Transaktion und Aktion berechnet bzw. aktiviert. Dieser wird einmal pro Schrittkette benötigt. Die Transaktion und Aktion jedes Schrittes wird dann über einen DB abgebildet. 
War für die erste Entwicklung etwas Programmieraufwand, hat sich für mich allerdings sehr gelohnt, da ich dadurch eine flexible Schrittkette ohne Graph hinbekommen habe.

Es geht auch recht einfach mit einzelnen Merkern (Setzen - Rücksetzen). Würde ich aber nur für Schrittketten mit max. 5-6 Bewegungen machen.

Für die Fehlersuche würde ich generell in KOP / FUP bleiben, da es aus meiner Sicht einfacher ist, schnell einen Fehler zu finden. Das ist allerdings Gewöhnungssache!


----------



## MSB (9 November 2009)

Das ist wieder einer dieser Threads den kein Mensch braucht!

Gründe:
- Jeder Programmierer hat, warum auch immer, seine eigene Meinung / Sichtweise.
- Grundsatzthreads haben in diesem Forum noch nie zu irgend was sinnvollen geführt
- Hat es ohnehin keinen Sinn z.B. Graph zu empfehlen, weil das je nach Kunde und oder Branche entweder nicht erlaubt oder explizit gefordert ist.
Gleiches gilt für Merker-Schrittketten oder SPL oder was auch immer.
- Für und Wider lassen sich für jede Variante in nahezu beliebiger Anzahl aufzählen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (9 November 2009)

o_prang schrieb:


> Für die Fehlersuche würde ich generell in KOP / FUP bleiben, da es aus meiner Sicht einfacher ist, schnell einen Fehler zu finden. Das ist allerdings Gewöhnungssache!


 
1. Verwechsele bitte nicht "Fehlersuche im Programm" mit 
"Fehlersuche in der Maschine/Anlage"

...denn GRAPH hat PDIAG schon "eingebaut", d.h. alle Langtexte im
Graph werden bei Fehler (SupervisionFault) direkt auf einem
SIEMENS Panel angezeigt. 
Das kann man mit KOP/FUP nur mit viel Aufwand mittels PDIAG erreichen,
weil alles von Hand programmiert/projektiert werden müßt. Geht zwar
aber ist nervig.

2. Die Transparenz und das nachträgliche Einfügen von Schritten
oder - noch viel schlimmer - das Verschieben von Schrittkettenteilen
ist gerade noch mit SPL (Sprungverteilerliste AWL) möglich, aber mit
KOP/FUP möchte ich das nicht machen müssen.

3. Die Beobachtbarkeit:
Wenn du noch nie die leuchtenden Augen eines Anlagenfahrers gesehen
hast, der bei Graph die wandernde Schrittposition verfolgt hat, dann
hast du echt was verpasst.

4. D.h. für mich:
Kleine CPU und kurze effiziente Taktzeit: SPL
Größere CPU, viele Parallelabläufe, möglicher Änderungsbedarf: GRAPH

5. HiGraph:
Geniales TOOL aber:
Da HiGraph die Darstellung eines "echten" Petri-Netzes darstellt,
gibt es keine Parallelschritte. 
---

SFC* <ist nicht dasselbe wie> Petrinetz 

*SFC = Sequential Function Chart (z.B. Graph)

---

Für alle "Automatentheroretiker" ist HiGraph aber wirklich die Offenbarung
schlechthin. Aber da wir nicht theoretisch sondern praktisch arbeiten
müssen, gibt es halt zuwenig "Theoretiker" und daher wird es auch
zuwenig eingesetzt (abgesehen von der nicht vorhandenen Prof.-
Integration). 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (9 November 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> (abgesehen von der nicht vorhandenen Prof.-
> Integration).



aber vielleicht ist ja ein theoretischer Dr. integriert ...


----------



## Perfektionist (10 November 2009)

Higraph haben wir vor zehn Jahren in der damals vorliegenden Version beiseite gelegt.

Ein Grund: es war mit der damaligen Version nicht möglich, Code zu generieren, der als FB vorliegt und in der Manier

```
call "schrittkette","schrittkette_instanz"
input1:= "Eingang1"
input2:= "Eingang2"
input3:= "Eingang3"
input4:= "Eingang4"
output1:= "Ausgang1"
```
oder gar

```
call #instanz
```
aufzurufen ist.

ob das heute mit Higraph geht, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Ob das mit Graph machbar ist, weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (10 November 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ein Grund: es war mit der damaligen Version nicht möglich, Code zu generieren, der als FB vorliegt und in der Manier
> 
> ```
> call "schrittkette","schrittkette_instanz"
> ...


 
Mit Graph geht die 1. Variante in der Zwischenzeit.
Du kannst den FB mit eigenen Parametern versehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Beren (10 November 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Bernard (10 November 2009)

*HI-Graph in der Automatisierung*

Ich setze HI-Graph seit Jahren in der Automatisierung ein und meine Kunden sind nicht theoretischer Natur und trotzdem sehr zufrieden.

Übrigens kann man in Petrinetzen auch parallele Abläufe darstellen,genauso
wie in HI-Graph.
Bei HI-Graph werden parallele Abläufe in Graphengruppen gebaut.Zustandsgraphen kommunzieren graphisch,durch boolsche Nachrichten,innerhalb einer Graphengruppe. 



> Für alle "Automatentheroretiker" ist HiGraph aber wirklich die Offenbarung
> schlechthin. Aber da wir nicht theoretisch sondern praktisch arbeiten
> müssen, gibt es halt zuwenig "Theoretiker" und daher wird es auch
> zuwenig eingesetzt (abgesehen von der nicht vorhandenen Prof.-
> Integration).


----------



## IBFS (10 November 2009)

*HiGraph*

@Bernard

..ich hatte vor sehr langer Zeit mal eine Demo von HiGraph und war schon 
sehr angetan. Aber im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich bisher keinen
Auftraggeber gefunden der das einsetzen wollte. Und HiGraph
einfach so zu kaufen, "das mans hat" das wollte ich dann doch nicht.
Schade das das von SIEMENS sowenig promotet wird.

Gruß


----------



## Manfred Stangl (10 November 2009)

*Graph oder Merker*

Hallo zusamm!

Gibt es eine optimale Schrittkette?
Manchmal brauch ich eine, die die Schritte speichert, und am ende alle Schritte rücksetzt. Manchmal (meistens) brauch ich eine die den Ini Schritt mit dem folgeschritt rücksetzt.
MM: je nach Anwendung.

zu Graph:
ich hab einmal eine kleine Maschine mit 20 Zylindern runtergeschrieben, und danach mit Graph "probiert". Probiert deswegen, weil ich nur learning by doing diesbezüglich hab. Der Baustein war um das - weiß nicht mehr - 3 fache größer als jener mit viel Blahblah in Fup! abgesehen von awl!!!
Ich mein Wissen und Können verlangt nach der SK. Ich mein eine SK wo jeder Schritt ein NW ist, ist für die IH oder sonstige "nicht Vollprofis" das einfachste.


----------



## Philip (10 November 2009)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Hallo zusamm!
> 
> Gibt es eine optimale Schrittkette?
> ......



Das dürfte wohl für jeden unterschiedlich sein 
Meine Favoriten-SK sieht so aus:


```
//Sprungverteiler
L        #schritt
SPL     err
SPA     s000
SPA     s001
SPA     s002
err:    BEA

//Schrittkette (Ein NW, oder viele NWke.. wi eman will)
s000: U E0.0
      SPBN end
      SPA  inc1

s001: UN E0.0
      SPBN end
      SPA  inc1

s002: L  0
      T  #schritt
      SPA end


//Schritt Inkrementierung
inc1: L  #schritt
      +  1
      T #schritt
      SPA end

//Bausteinende
end: BE
```

klar muss der Schritt noch initialisiert werden usw... es nur ein Skelett einer Schrittkette. Aber in der Ablauf und Prozesssicherheit, sowie dem Speicheraufwand und der Zykluszeit optimierung steht das Ding sehr gut da. Ausserdem sind quasi keine Grenzen gesetzt, ich habe es bis dato erst einmal geschafft einen FB "voll zu programmieren" 

MfG Philip


----------



## Lupo (11 November 2009)

Der Beitrag von MSB hat es für mich am Besten getroffen


----------



## Bernard (11 November 2009)

*Gibt es eine optimale Schrittkette?*

Sicherlich nicht.
Aber es gibt Kriterien die ich für wichtig halte.
Graphische Programmierung und Beobachtbarkeit auf dem PC.
Sytemunterstützende Funktionen (Einbindung Hand-Automatik_single_Step  Fehleranaylse etc.)
Anbindung an weiterverarbeitende Tools (z.B ProAgent).

Viele Grüße Bernard


----------



## Philip (11 November 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> Der Beitrag von MSB hat es für mich am Besten getroffen



nö !  das ist ein Thread in dem man mal kucken kann was andere so treiben in ihrem dasein als Bitquäler. Man muss ja nicht aufeinander losgehen oder andere schlechtmachen ... einfach seine methode ohne Wertung anderer präsentieren und dann ist das eine ganz feine Sache sowas.

so long
Philip


----------



## tschortscho51 (11 November 2009)

man muss nicht unbedingt Theoretiker zu sein um HiGraph einzusetzen, zumindest steht dies nicht in den Lizenzbedingungen. Ich setze dieses Tool seit über 10 Jahren auch in grösseren Anlagen mit Erfolg ein.
Tools sind ja immer eine Frage des Geschmacks und der Befindlichkeiten.
Schrittketten sind nach meiner Erfahrung auch sehr gut in AWL und SCL (case of) zu realisieren. Schlussendlich kommts NUR auf die übersichtliche Struktur und Dokumentation an.


----------



## IBFS (11 November 2009)

tschortscho51 schrieb:


> man muss nicht unbedingt Theoretiker zu sein um HiGraph einzusetzen, ...


 
ja ich würde es auch gern einsetzen, aber es ist teilweise 
schon schwierig das man SPL (in AWL) einsetzen darf.

Und wenn der Endkunde nur das normale STEP7 (ohne Prof.) 
hat, dann wird das schon mit Graph schwierig.
Zum Glück gab es in der letzten Zeit eine Menge Graph-Projekte.


@tschortscho51
Aber eines interessiert mich dann doch:
Wie macht ihr denn die Struktur von Schrittketten in SCL. 
Ich wollte - speziell mit CFC/SCL - mal für mich eine
Struktur entwerfen.

Gruß


----------

